# Cutting down to two meals a day..



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Our puppy Fiji is now 14 weeks old and i'm not sure whether it's time we should be thinking aboout cutting him down to two meals a day.. Generally what age should we start doing this?

He's also a little bit of a piggy and loves having three meals a day.. He's like clock work and will often start barking in the kitchen about 5 minutes before he is due his lunch/ dinner. 

Asides from being a pig, he has a bit of a dodgy tummy and as we have increased his portion sizes according to his growth the increase in food has given him tummy troubles so we've kept him on the portions he is used to (as long as he is gaining weight we've been told thats fine). I am quite concerned if we do cut him down to two meals a day his portions will be bigger so his poor tummy won't be able to handle it.. Do you advise we stick to three meals for now?

Help!!


----------



## Jennie (Aug 13, 2012)

Daisy is just about 4 months. We're still feeding her 3 meals a day. She's also had some tummy issues, but is starting to settle down now (knock on wood!). I plan on sticking with the 3 meals until at least 6 months because I don't want to mess with a good thing at the moment and I know she has so much growing left to do. However, I have friends who have had to switch to twice a day earlier than that with no problems.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't cut him down. Give it a bit of a while yet, you will more than likely find he will drop the meal himself, ie not be so excited for it, leaving some or something similar. You will know when he is ready.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, will leave him on three meals for now. I can't ever see the day where he won't want his lunch, he's half dog, half pig!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Same advise as above from me too, if he still wants lunch then this means he still needs it, he will let you know when he no longer requires it by simply not being bothered about it anymore. All I would say is don't exceed the daily guideline portion amount as it says on packet generally these are more based on the max requirement and you really don't want to start getting him too chunky although I do love a chunky puppy...lol.

Jo xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder about the dog letting you know when they want to drop lunch..I am convinced that my two would eat regardless of how many times I offer them food...especially Ted who seems to have an insatiable appetite!! His breeder told me that his mum was extremely greedy also!


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

We are very carful about what and how much we feed him because he has a sensitive tummy, but he is always always hungry. If its fine to leave him on three meals a day then that's how i will continue, but if ever the day does come when he isn't so keen on lunch i'd be surprised!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

My vet advised to feed 3 meals a day until their about 6 months old. When my pup was younger he started to get fussy around 4 mnths so by 5 months he was on two meals a day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I dropped Biscuit to two meals a day at 6 months.....and yes, I agree with Colin, he would still happily guzzle down 3 meals if offered. Some are definitely more food-motivated than others! x


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes the vet and the breeder both told me to drop to 2 at 6 months then onto 1 meal at a year. Although most people i know still feed morning and night as it seems to upset their stomach dropping to 1 a day.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi
Sorry to jump in your post Ahsley but I've been wondering about this too - Enzo always wants brekki, lunch & dinner, I take his daily allowance (according to the pack) & divide by 3 so I am right in thinking when you drop to 2 which I'll try at 6 months as suggested do you then just divide the daily allowance by 2? Is this a stupid/obvoious question lol!


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have no idea, i assume so, but Fiji has such a sensitive tummy that i am sure two larger meals will set him off.. 

He went training the other night and someone gave him sausages, needless to say he's not had a good toileting week, the poor thing!

It does seem quite common for cockapoos to suffer with sensitive tummies, is this typical of a cockapoo or puppies in general?

x


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Our Bo is 9months old and she has dried food available 3 times a day. Sometimes she doesn't touch her breakfast till mid morning. She might eat some of it and then a bit more at lunchtime. We feed her again at teatime and again she'll eat some of it and might have the rest later in the evening. I think she's a bit of a grazer.


----------

